# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  ما هى أسباب تساقط الشعر؟

## هويدا

تساقط الشعر مشكلة تؤرق كل النساء ويستعن بكل الطرق للتخلص منها والحصول على شعر قوى وناعم، ولكن ما هى أسباب تساقط الشعر وكيف نقى الشعر من التساقط؟

يوضح الدكتور محسن سليمان، أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية ورئيس الجمعية المصرية للأمراض الجلدية، أن هناك أسبابا عديدة لتشاقط الشعر، منها نقص الفيتامينات، حيث إنها من الأمور الحيوية للشعر، خاصة الحديد، ويقول إن الأنيميا الناتجة من نقص الحديد هى أهم أسباب تساقط الشعر.

كما أن كثرة فرد الشعر بالطرق المختلفة وكثرة استخدام الأدوات الكهربائية (السشوار والمكواه) يؤدى إلى تكسير فتلة الشعر.

ويبين دكتور محسن أن الشعر هو مرآة الحالة النفسية للشخص، فإذا كان الإنسان فى حالة نفسية سيئة يظهر هذا بالضرورة على شعره فى صورة تساقط وعدم نمو وضعف عام به.

كما أن هناك بعض الحالات الأخرى التى يحدث فيها تساقط للشعر، ولكن بشكل مؤقت وعرضى، وذلك عند القيام بالعمليات الجراحية أو الخروج من عملية ولادة فكل هذا يؤثر على نمو ومعدل تساقط الشعر.

وعلى الجانب الآخر يشير دكتور محسن أن هناك بعض الحالات المرضية التى تسبب تساقط الشعر وهى وجود اضطرابات فى الجهاز المناعى، ويوضح أن المخ يخرج بعض المواد التى تسمى التيدات والتى تتحكم فى وظائف المناعة والحالة المناعية للجسم وفى حالة حدوث اضطرابات بها يتأثر الجسم كله والجهاز العصبى الإرداى واللاإرادى ويظهر ذلك على جسم الإنسان فى صورة حب شباب أو الإصابة بالأرتكاريا، أو تساقط فى الشعر.

وعند تزايد الاضطرابات قد يصاب المرء بالاكتئاب المزمن أو الأرق والتوتر المزمنين.

وينصح الدكتور محسن أى امرأة تعانى من تساقط الشعر سرعة إجراء فحص الدم لمعرفة نسب الهيموجلوبين فى الدم مع الاهتمام بالراحة النفسية وتجنب إيذاء الشعر بمواد الفرد وعدم تغيير لونه بشكل مستمر مع السير على نظام غذائى متوازن لضمان تغذية الشعر. 

المصدر 
اليوم السابع

----------

